
It's time to consider Sublevel as an alternative to Facebook - lcnmrn
https://sublevel.net/
======
eu
I take it you couldn't sell it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062110)

